# New 8s to go with my horns



## Horsemanwill

So i sit here patiently waiting for the UPS man. Today is the day that my 8's to go with the doors come in. As soon as they get here i'll post some pics. Till then here are the important specs.

225 watts continuous 
xmax 4.5mm coil
overhang one way with 6.0mm xmax @80% black
SPLo 95db 1w/1m

oh yeah almost forgot the brand ES Audio!


----------



## Guest

Very nice Will.... !!

Looking forward to seeing this come together...


----------



## Horsemanwill

And knock knock that was fast. these are some beefy sobs


----------



## Mic10is

hmm oh really.....


whats mounting depth?


----------



## Horsemanwill

3" i think correction 3.5


----------



## thehatedguy

Looks exactly like how I pictured the IDW8s that I have always wanted would look.


----------



## fullergoku

Hmmmmm very very interesting!!!


----------



## oabeieo

Horsemanwill said:


> And knock knock that was fast. these are some beefy sobs


Very nice looking! Looks like a big vc from what I can see , 

Forgive me , what are they


----------



## Horsemanwill

ES Audio new midbass to match up with my horns


----------



## fish

Nice! Is this your first go at some true PA midbasses with your horns?

Is there a rear pole vent? I wonder if Eric's got some 10"ers coming out?


----------



## oabeieo

Horsemanwill said:


> ES Audio new midbass to match up with my horns


What the. ..... Is this His own design?

Can you post a data sheet?

Ring or cap? Flat, square or round wire ? Material , data what is Fs , . So many questions.


----------



## Brian_smith06

fish said:


> *Nice! Is this your first go at some true PA midbasses with your horns*?
> 
> Is there a rear pole vent? I wonder if Eric's got some 10"ers coming out?


it is his first. As far as I know he has only used id xs mids and silver flutes. But a pair per door.


----------



## Eric Stevens

Spec sheets in the new year. Available for sale in April.

Its my design with straight forward materials and design.


----------



## richiec77

NICE!!! GMC Typhoon rebuild is in progress. Will have to get some of these in April when I switch to my HLCD set-up.


----------



## Horsemanwill

fish, answer is yes to first pa and yes to rear pole vent as for 10s i dunno


----------



## estione

Looking forward to more


----------



## truckguy

Eric Stevens said:


> Spec sheets in the new year. Available for sale in April.
> 
> Its my design with straight forward materials and design.


I'm so lost. OnCore was supposed to be out last October. No updates there but ES Audio coming out in April?


----------



## Horsemanwill

ES Audio is Eric's horns 

OnCore is full blown car audio


----------



## estione

Still confused!!
So is the 8" part of oncore or ??


----------



## Mic10is

It is not part of ONcore. It may be at one point but currently its something separate that Eric made for Will.


----------



## truckguy

I read these horn threads because it might be something I want to try in a future build. I've never heard a horn car. What's frustrating is how so many people are waiting for any kind of update on the OnCore products and we get absolutely nothing. I've been waiting to buy a new sub for quite some time. The last update for OnCore said October. No updates what so ever but hey here is a new mid that is coming out next April. I don't get it. Yes I know I can get something else but I think it's worth waiting for. I hope. The specs given out almost a year ago looked pretty good.


----------



## Mic10is

truckguy said:


> I read these horn threads because it might be something I want to try in a future build. I've never heard a horn car. What's frustrating is how so many people are waiting for any kind of update on the OnCore products and we get absolutely nothing. I've been waiting to buy a new sub for quite some time. The last update for OnCore said October. No updates what so ever but hey here is a new mid that is coming out next April. I don't get it. Yes I know I can get something else but I think it's worth waiting for. I hope. The specs given out almost a year ago looked pretty good.


Speakers and amps are in final prototyping now. Bigger announcement after CES in 2 weeks


----------



## truckguy

&#55357;&#56397; Thank you!


----------



## Eric Stevens

truckguy said:


> I'm so lost. OnCore was supposed to be out last October. No updates there but ES Audio coming out in April?


I have been selling the HLCD sets under ES Audio and for now it will continue that way. The midbass is a part of the ES Audio part of things.

OnCore is a new brand I have developed and it is separate from ES Audio. Things could change as they develop.


----------



## oabeieo

Eric Stevens said:


> Spec sheets in the new year. Available for sale in April.
> 
> Its my design with straight forward materials and design.


 I got to go wipe my butt because I just pooped my pants , I can't wait


----------



## emilime75

There are plenty of "PA" 8s with similar specs as to what you posted. The real question always with all of these drivers is what is its real world, usable extension on the bottom end. And, what type and size of enclosure is required to reach it?


----------



## funkalicious

Good news. Very good news, indeed. A quote comes to mind that I use when I'm ready to throw in the towel on a project: "Mastery takes time. Deal with it."


----------



## enigma

Very curious......has me considering selling my JBL 2118hs so my front stage is all ES..


----------



## thehatedguy

Fs is about 65-70.

I don't know what the Qts on the driver is, but looks like Eric is making the modern 2118 that I always wanted.


----------



## Horsemanwill

as OP of this thread lets keep it on track. this is about the 8" not about OnCore. please leave that for a different thread.


----------



## fish

Horsemanwill said:


> fish, answer is yes to first pa and yes to rear pole vent as for 10s i dunno



Thanks Will! Hope you get them in soon & post some comments.


----------



## Eric Stevens

emilime75 said:


> There are plenty of "PA" 8s with similar specs as to what you posted. The real question always with all of these drivers is what is its real world, usable extension on the bottom end. And, what type and size of enclosure is required to reach it?


There is no way around the laws of physics and the fact they wont play real low. The EBP on these is around 160 so they will need to be in a ported enclosure to make it to 80 in a half space environment. In a cars environment they should do well in an IB or door with an 80 to 90 Hz crossover frequency.


----------



## T3mpest

Eric Stevens said:


> There is no way around the laws of physics and the fact they wont play real low. The EBP on these is around 160 so they will need to be in a ported enclosure to make it to 80 in a half space environment. In a cars environment they should do well in an IB or door with an 80 to 90 Hz crossover frequency.


How would you say these compare to the XS69 mid, the old ones back when you ran ID? I am familiar with those, just try to get a feel for these new drivers capabilities.

Odds are I'll be working on my doing my front stage about these come out. 

edit: Are these 4ohm?


----------



## Horsemanwill

yes they are 4 ohm


----------



## Eric Stevens

T3mpest said:


> How would you say these compare to the XS69 mid, the old ones back when you ran ID? I am familiar with those, just try to get a feel for these new drivers capabilities.
> 
> Odds are I'll be working on my doing my front stage about these come out.
> 
> edit: Are these 4ohm?


They are over +2dB in sensitivity and have slightly longer XMAX so they should b more capable. I havent done a direct comparison so I can describe sound differences. X69 has neo which has some advantage over ferrite.

They are 4 ohm will likely be avail in 2 and 8 ohm also.


----------



## SQram

95dB 1W/1M with a 2 ohm coil? 

Any shorting rings/caps in the motor? 2" coil?

My money awaits in April...


----------



## subwoofery

Eric Stevens said:


> They are over +2dB in sensitivity and have slightly longer XMAX so they should b more capable. I havent done a direct comparison so I can describe sound differences. X69 has neo which has some advantage over ferrite.
> 
> They are 4 ohm will likely be avail in 2 and 8 ohm also.


Yep, a 2 ohm HE driver is a dream come true  

Kelvin


----------



## Eric Stevens

These will have a pole sleeve, not enough room for a conventionl external shorting ring. 2" voice coil.


----------



## oabeieo

enigma said:


> Very curious......has me considering selling my JBL 2118hs so my front stage is all ES..


I'll be intrested in picking them up, but I'm still getting a set of these as well


----------



## lsm

Congrats on your new 8's! Hope the install is going well.


----------



## truckguy

How's the install coming along? Have you listened to them yet?


----------



## Horsemanwill

it's been too cold and wet here for me to even try to put them in yet


----------



## alexRGR

Any updates?


----------



## Horsemanwill

no update yet. still waiting for warmer weather to put them in.


----------



## Lou Frasier2

Horsemanwill said:


> no update yet. still waiting for warmer weather to put them in.


send them to me and i will put them in my doors and test them for you.


----------



## Horsemanwill

na that's alright


----------



## Lou Frasier2

Horsemanwill said:


> na that's alright


hahahahahahahahah,well send us some of you wet weather and i will send you some of our spring type weather so you can get them in


----------



## Horsemanwill

i wish i could. it's not the wet weather it's the cold weather lol


----------



## Lou Frasier2

ahhhh,i seee,


----------



## LDW3RD

Sounds awesome I'm in for the up dates!


----------



## alexRGR

Horsemanwill said:


> i wish i could. it's not the wet weather it's the cold weather lol


I'm in Florida, I forget it's cold everywhere else!


----------

